# Life span of Blue feigning beetles



## Arianji (Apr 6, 2012)

the title is pretty self explanatory, how long do blue death feigning beetles live? the internet has been more harm than good on this one, some sites saying 2 years some saying 20, so I'd like something a little more narrowed down please.


----------



## recluse (Apr 6, 2012)

I dont know from experience but I have heard from a member here that he had a friend that had one for about 17 years.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Apr 6, 2012)

From "Field Guide to Beetles of California" by Art Evans and James Hogue, the bit of reference that the hobby refers to on this topic:

[See Asbolus verrucosus, what they call the Desert Ironclad beetle, a name less favored to blue death feigning beetle in my opinion since they aren't in the Ironclad (Zopheridae) family, but are in the family Tenebrionidae.]

http://books.google.com/books?id=W7...q=cryptoglossa verrucosus ghost beetle&f=true


----------



## Arianji (Apr 6, 2012)

thank yall for the helpful responses i think i might get one or two, are they best in groups?


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely best in groups. They are very active beetles and they get each other goin'. I know you've seen my YouTube video for this species. If not, it isn't too hard to find. I've posted it here on AB so many times that people are probably tired of the re-runs.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 6, 2012)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Definitely best in groups. They are very active beetles and they get each other goin'. I know you've seen my YouTube video for this species. If not, it isn't too hard to find. I've posted it here on AB so many times that people are probably tired of the re-runs.


This vid, right?
[video=youtube;Jzm_ab7QZQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzm_ab7QZQY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2012)

anyone have some good tips for oviposition? i've got what i believe are four of these little critters.  excellent eaters... they have eaten just about every plant thing i put in their container. i am starting to think i should branch out and feed them a dead roach or something to see what happens


----------

